# Where to find built-in OVERFLOW PANEL???



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find a replacement CORNER OVERFLOW PANEL for an AGA 72 BF? I have searched around online, at a few LFS, NOTHING. All I can find is the plumbing kits. Nobody seems to know where to get this panel from. Please Help. Thanks everybody.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you take a pic?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

You'd have to contact the company directly, or make one yourself. Really, they're just black acrylic; some confident time with a 5g bucket, hair drier, and jigsaw will get you one pretty quickly.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, I thought about making one myself but don't know the specs on how big and where the slots for the overflow should be. The tank is already drilled with bulkheads installed. I'm working on getting this wet/dry working.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You can try calling this place but they are closed today, they might be able to help you out on this, they deal with nothing but salt water and dont stock many tanks on site but order them so I am sure they can find it or reference you to someone who can.

Beyond The Reef - Your Marine Aquarium Specialists


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll check that out. Thanks. This is a real pain in the butt because I had the panel at one time but was stupid and under-informed so I uh...threw it out. OOPS. That was dumb.


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

GlassCages.com can make one for you, but it will not be semi-round like the original. It will be square or rectangular. And it will only have intake slots at the top, not in multiple places like the AllGlass piece.


----------

